# Hook Set stringer



## SaltKat (Apr 16, 2016)

I went to Academy and purchased a hook set stringer. I had my worries with the way the end is wedged into the float. Needless to say, my buddy and I had 10 trout, 2 reds, and a flounder on the stringerthis weekend and it worked better than I could have ever hoped! Has anyone ever had a problem with the end slipping out and losing fish?


----------



## LoneStar832 (Sep 17, 2015)

Love mine. Beats the snot out of a rope stringer. Zero issues. Lifted heavy limits out of surf and walked a quarter mile with it no problem. Helluva product.:texasflag


----------

